# Michael Bisping: Patrick Cote is an irrelevant piece of (expletive)



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

> "Patrick Cote is a piece of (expletive). I've met Patrick Cote a couple of times. I've always found him to be okay, we've shook hands and I've had no issue with Patrick Cote and then out of the blue, he's talking (expletive) about me. He's just trying to make himself relevant again and he's trying to talk himself into a fight with me, which I'm not going to oblige. I know I'm talking about him now because you asked, but I've just distanced it. I think I'm above Patrick Cote and he's beneath me. He needs to stop talking (expletive) about me and get his arse in the gym and try and win a fight."


http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/4/1669236/michael-bisping-patrick-cote-is-an

Man I just want to see Cote smash this loudmouth. Bisping better realize the cats out of the bag Mike everyone knows you can't live up to the hype. Bisping seems to have set his sites on Cote which is fine by me Cote can rebuild some of his hype while picking up an easy win.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm glad Bisping decided to respond to this. I haven't read the Patrick Cote smack talk yet but I'm not worried about it. Let'em go at it, Cote is another guy who can "Hendo" Bisping, and that makes the idea of watching the fight worth it for me.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Bisping is right. Cote is so irrelevant that a match with Bisping is a big step up, $ wise for him, unless of course he is fighting in Canada.

Bisping will beat Cote and i will laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

War said:


> I'm glad Bisping decided to respond to this. I haven't read the Patrick Cote smack talk yet but I'm not worried about it. Let'em go at it, Cote is another guy who can "Hendo" Bisping, and that makes the idea of watching the fight worth it for me.


This is actually the second or third time Bisping has brought it up all in response to the fact that a reporter asked Cote about Bisping and Cote said he thought he was cocky and overrated. (Something 90% of people already know.)


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cote would put Bisbing to sleep.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Bisping could survive on the feet. Cote has power but he is far from dynamic with his footwork or handspeed. He always doesnt have great head movement and relies on his chin alot, which is obv proven to be very solid.

I see Bisping having better footwork and technique standing, has to be wary of Cotes power but otherwise he could outpoint him all day IMO.

Bisping is very underrated on the ground, really hard to keep down and his GnP rocks ppl frequently. Thats where it would likely end imo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Bisping is right. Cote is so irrelevant that a match with Bisping is a big step up, $ wise for him, unless of course he is fighting in Canada.
> 
> Bisping will beat Cote and i will laugh all the way to the bank.


The only thing that makes Bisping even remotely rellevant is the UFC hype machine. Everytime he gets a relevant opponent he loses. Beating a Miller who is already on a 2 fight losing streak is not some accomplishment. Cote coming off a loss, a nasty injury and a long lay off was not a guy getting gimmie fights. Every time Bisping loses he gets them to build him back up. Cote has fought for a title and headlined PPV's without the ludicrous favoritism the UFC has showed there British "Star". I don't car what the marketing machine has made you think Talent wise its Bisping that is taking the step up and you will be one poor SOB if your betting on him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bisping im sorry i cant hear you. take at least a few of the ****s out of your mouth then try again


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This is actually the second or third time Bisping has brought it up all in response to the fact that a reporter asked Cote about Bisping and Cote said he thought he was cocky and overrated. (Something 90% of people already know.)


That's good to know. I hope Bisping keeps bringing it up and lands himself in a match w/Cote. It would nice to see Bisping go back to sleep and Cote is the man to do it.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The only thing that makes Bisping even remotely rellevant is the UFC hype machine. Everytime he gets a relevant opponent he loses. Beating a Miller who is already on a 2 fight losing streak is not some accomplishment. Cote coming off a loss, a nasty injury and a long lay off was not a guy getting gimmie fights. Every time Bisping loses he gets them to build him back up. Cote has fought for a title and headlined PPV's without the ludicrous favoritism the UFC has showed there British "Star". I don't car what the marketing machine has made you think Talent wise its Bisping that is taking the step up and you will be one poor SOB if your betting on him.


 Kang is a better fighter than Cote.

i dont care what you think, calling me a ZUFFA head or something. I have watched both these men fight, i believe Bisping would win via decision or GnP stoppage.

you make it sound like a foregone conclusion that Bisping would lose. He stood toe to toe with Wanderlei who is a better striker than Cote imo who is just a boxer who doesnt box that well.

Cote is one of the most overrated fighters out there. His ground game isnt that good at all and his strong point, his boxing, is just a flat footed power boxer who stands in front of you. He has a great chin otherwise he wouldnt even be in the UFC.

Thats my opinion, im not trying to pass it off as fact. Im not calling you brainwashed cuz you disagree. 

Infact, i believe Micheal Bisping is higher ranked worldwide than Patrick Cote and has a better record. Did ZUFFA make that happen too??

Did ZUFFA make Bisping fight tough guys like Hamill, Evans, Hendo and Wanderlei and you are calling him some favored flavor of the month??

Yea, if only we all got those "easy" matches.

If only Bisping was proven like Cote with his big wins over..... Drew McFredries, Kendall Grove, Jason Day, Scott Smith and a bunch of other guys Bisping would beat.

Biggest career win is Almeida, a WW?

your talking about Patrik Cote like he is some proven bigtime MW and Bisping is a joke.

Bispings record is more impressive.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xeberus said:


> bisping im sorry i cant hear you. take at least a few of the ****s out of your mouth then try again


These pics cracked me up.

Sad thing is, Cote has better wins than Bisping. And he faired batter against Silva than Bisping would even hope to.

Hey Mike, yea your record looks good, until you look down the list of fighters the UFC has thrown you...you British Golden Boy you.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> These pics cracked me up.
> 
> Sad thing is, Cote has better wins than Bisping. And he faired batter against Silva than Bisping would even hope to.
> 
> Hey Mike, yea your record looks good, until you look down the list of fighters the UFC has thrown you...you British Golden Boy you.


 yea cuz Hamill, Leben (who Cote lost to), Hendo, Evans and Wanderlei Silva are all "gimme" matches and cans.

you ppl are so blinded by your hate for Bisping its ridiculous. Those are not easy fights. Hamill is a tough, tough dude and great wrestler. Hendo is Hendo, a living legend. Evans is one of the best LHWs out there and Wanderlei... is Wanderlei.

wtf you talking about?? Kang and Miller?? Kang used to be very respected and i bet alot of ppl thought Bisping would lose there. Miller is a decent fighter, got Maia a title shot after he beat him..... guess not good enough for Bisping.

The only "gimme" type fights Bisping got were right after the won TUF which is pretty common to build up hype around the TUF winner. Roy was an exception because of his experience and willingness to go straight to the deeper end.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

More Bisping bashing. . . wake me up when its done. *IF* its ever done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Kang is a better fighter than Cote.


 Kang is so inconsistent its not even funny, he was on in the first and was destroying Bisping and then seemingly gave up.



> you make it sound like a foregone conclusion that Bisping would lose. He stood toe to toe with Wanderlei who is a better striker than Cote imo who is just a boxer who doesnt box that well.


 Comparing Cote and Wandy is wrong as they are completly different fighters but but I think in 2010 Cote is the better Striker. Cote has became much more composed and working with the Grant Brothers as well as Delegrotte has really improved his striking while Wandy has seemingly lost a step, Bisping would never seen the 3 minute mark with a 2004 Wandy.


> Cote is one of the most overrated fighters out there. His ground game isnt that good at all and his strong point, his boxing, is just a flat footed power boxer who stands in front of you. He has a great chin otherwise he wouldnt even be in the UFC.


 Cote' ground game is so underrated it ridiculous, when will people learn this? Cote submitted J-Mac, passed Belcher's guard and damn near locked on a Kimura still everyone acts like he is Kimbo freaking Slice. 


> Thats my opinion, im not trying to pass it off as fact. Im not calling you brainwashed cuz you disagree.


 Your welcome to have you opinion, I just like to debate.


> Infact, i believe Micheal Bisping is higher ranked worldwide than Patrick Cote and has a better record. Did ZUFFA make that happen too??


 Cote isn't really ranked after a long lay off and a return loss. My point was look at Bispings record he gets fights he should win then they give him a step up and he gets crushed. Then they rebuild him. He is B fighter used as a marketing ploy.


> Did ZUFFA make Bisping fight tough guys like Hamill, Evans, Hendo and Wanderlei and you are calling him some favored flavor of the month??


 Did he win any of those fights? Sure the record book says he beat Hammill but everyone knows who won that fight.


> Yea, if only we all got those "easy" matches.
> 
> If only Bisping was proven like Cote with his big wins over..... Drew McFredries, Kendall Grove, Jason Day, Scott Smith and a bunch of other guys Bisping would beat.


 Kendall Grove would smash Bisping without a doubt in my mind.



> your talking about Patrik Cote like he is some proven bigtime MW and Bisping is a joke.
> 
> Bispings record is more impressive.


 Who has Bisping beat that is impressive? An inconsistent Kang who either gassed or gave up in the biggest win of his career by far other than that nobody Bisping has ever actually beaten could be considered more than a B- fighter if that. He has a resume full of C- fighters that my grandmother could beat.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea cuz Hamill, Leben (who Cote lost to), Hendo, Evans and Wanderlei Silva are all "gimme" matches and cans.
> 
> you ppl are so blinded by your hate for Bisping its ridiculous. Those are not easy fights. Hamill is a tough, tough dude and great wrestler. Hendo is Hendo, a living legend. Evans is one of the best LHWs out there and Wanderlei... is Wanderlei.
> 
> ...


Why do you include his losses? WHy do't you tell me who he has beat? You cannot find 1 top 10 guy. NOT A SINGLE ONE.

And if you count the Hamill fight anything more than the W it put on Bisping's record then you are crazy.

Sure he has lost to good fighters, like pretty much anyone in the sport. But his best win is Leban back when he was a nut. Or Dennis Kang, who could't make it more tha a couple fights in the UFC.

Top 10 fighters eat Bisping's wins for breakfast.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cote is irrelevant imo. He has 1 decent win, Almeida, and that was a split decision victory. The rest of his wins are over borderline UFCers. He couldn't even beat Belcher who is pretty much a MW gatekeeper. And Silva absolutely picked Cote apart, Cote couldn't do a thing in that fight other then take a punch.

Bisping isn't a top fighter in the division either but I do think he would beat Cote.

Sorry Toxic, I know Cote is your boy but I don't see what some of you see in him. He like Bisping is a mediocre MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Cote is irrelevant imo. He has 1 decent win, Almeida, and that was a split decision victory. The rest of his wins are over borderline UFCers. He couldn't even beat Belcher who is pretty much a MW gatekeeper. And Silva absolutely picked Cote apart, Cote couldn't do a thing in that fight other then take a punch.
> 
> Bisping isn't a top fighter in the division either but I do think he would beat Cote.
> 
> Sorry Toxic, I know Cote is your boy but I don't see what some of you see in him. He like Bisping is a mediocre MW.


Bisping is a solid all around fighter. But I see nothing he wins with other than dancing around jabbing like he is doing something. His power is some of the worst in the division. His wrestling is ok on the defensive side, not all that hot with take downs. His BJJ is good, but its not like anyone is THAT worried about getting taken down and subbed.

Bisping is an average UFC MW, that has a record that looks better than his actual level compared to the rest of the guys currently in the division. It is funny they give him Sexyama after they see that Sexyama was overrated a bit. Sexy came in and everyone was excited. Barley beats Belcher and loses to Leben, 2 solid opponents but we all expected more from him so far. Pretty funny the UFC gives Bisping Sexyama NOW, when a guy like Belcher had to take him on from the gate, when everyone had Sexy a top 10 guy. Just little things like that, that the UFC does to protect Bisping. Belcher loses to Sexyama who cares? But if the British sensation loses again it hurts his image. 

If Bisping beats Sexyama, watch the UFC dig out a bottom feeder to get Bisping on a little win streak.

Its just funny that people give him a pass each time he fights a good fighter. Well, eventually you have to man up and beat one before anyone rates you. It is like the Bisping fans think it is OK if he loses all the good fights, but wins against all the lower level fighters.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And for the record, they are both irrelevant right now. Both are not top 10. Both are not in teh title picture. Both should be fighting eachother.

At least Cote has fought for the belt, and has some exciting wins.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

This fight would be Bisping v Leben all over again, with Bisping getting a ud which no one wants to see. Bisping gets so much hate on the forum which then gets people questioning his ability as a fighter (im not saying hes great because hes not but hes no way near as bad as people make out). 

The fact is Bisping talks a lot of shit but hes a smart man, out of all of the fighters mentioned on this thread, how many make as much money as Bisping and to be honest thats what it all comes down to. If he kept his mouth closed he wouldn't make nearly as much. Hes a smart guy WHOS RESPONDING TO SOMEONE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM, and all of a sudden hes the bad guy again........I mean come on.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think Bisping could be a solid MW if he left the Wolfslair and headed out to the US, like Hardy has done. If Bisping joined a top MMA team, it'd improve his game a whole lot. The coaches he's got at the minute dont seem like they have a brain cell between them.

The Wolfslair Gym has made a name for itself by acquiring fading or inconsistent fighters like Rampage and Kongo. Its all well and good training with some big names, but you gotta look at your coaching staff too. Bisping has got ample speed at MW, in my opinion he should sacrifice some of that speed and concentrate on how to throw power punches and combos. Right now all we see is Bisping throwing jabs and maybe a quick one two, then circling a little, jab jab, circle etc. Bite down hard on that gumshield and swing!

He actually used to be a decent puncher when he fought at LHW in Cage Rage.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Cote is irrelevant imo. He has 1 decent win, Almeida, and that was a split decision victory. The rest of his wins are over borderline UFCers. He couldn't even beat Belcher who is pretty much a MW gatekeeper. And Silva absolutely picked Cote apart, Cote couldn't do a thing in that fight other then take a punch.
> 
> Bisping isn't a top fighter in the division either but I do think he would beat Cote.
> 
> Sorry Toxic, I know Cote is your boy but I don't see what some of you see in him. He like Bisping is a mediocre MW.


 pretty much what i was saying. Im by no means calling Bisping a world beater but who the hell is Patrik Cote??? 

Insulting his win over Kang but ill tell you something, Kang is a much better proven MW than Almeida who had to move down and is Cotes biggest win.

Cote has never beaten a top 10 either. So why insult Bisping about it?? Bisping has fought bigger names and if you watched the fights he lost, besides Hendo, they were good fights.

He stood with Wanderlei and he grappled with Evans. He held his own in both instances and they were close fights.

The only time Cote took a big step up like that in competition was for his title shot (which for all the bitching about Bisping being babied, how he hell did Cote deserve a title shot for beating some C list fighters?? oh yea, MW was a joke).

Bisping is better than Patrick Cote, i stick by my original sentiment altho i dont think either are world beaters.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bisping with his overrated girl punches couldn't do much to Cote.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think Bisping could be a solid MW if he left the Wolfslair and headed out to the US, like Hardy has done. If Bisping joined a top MMA team, it'd improve his game a whole lot. The coaches he's got at the minute dont seem like they have a brain cell between them.


funny you should mention that hes goes off on hardy for not training in the U.K.

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2884:michael-bisping-suggests-dan-hardy-is-a-traitor-to-his-own-country&catid=36:fighters


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> funny you should mention that hes goes off on hardy for not training in the U.K.
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2884:michael-bisping-suggests-dan-hardy-is-a-traitor-to-his-own-country&catid=36:fighters


What a complete idiot.

Yea, I guess he is a great ambassador when he cuts a guy down for trying to better himself in the sport and taking more than 1 angle to fighting.:thumbsdown: Yea, I guess ambassadors to the sport want guys to stay in a shell and not grow as a fighter.

Bisping has such an ego. Guys like Hardy and Daley are shit talkers, but they don't have this big of an ego. Bisping thinks he is a gift to the UK MMA scene. Just because Dana had you on the 1st TUF and created your career, he thinks he is an ambassador of the sport. He isn't. He is a fighter that hasn't got much better himself. Open your mind and be a real ambassador like a Randy Couture....A guy that has no problem with guys in his gym trying to expand and train with others as well.

What an idiot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Did ZUFFA make Bisping fight tough guys like Hamill, Evans, Hendo and Wanderlei and you are calling him some favored flavor of the month??
> 
> Yea, if only we all got those "easy" matches.
> 
> ...


Well if you're going to include Bispings losses then include Cotes as well yes? Tito Ortiz, Chris Leben, Alan Belcher and Anderson Silva. Evens things out a bit doesn't it.

In honesty, neither of them have a big win over top competition. Both are solid B fighters imo. It'd either be Bisping getting brutally KO'd or winning a UD.

Quite bored of hearing about this as well, the first time he responded to Cote fair enough, but he's dragging it on and on now.

P.s I'm a fan of neither. Except Cote's chin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> This fight would be Bisping v Leben all over again, with Bisping getting a ud which no one wants to see. Bisping gets so much hate on the forum which then gets people questioning his ability as a fighter (im not saying hes great because hes not but hes no way near as bad as people make out).
> 
> The fact is Bisping talks a lot of shit but hes a smart man, out of all of the fighters mentioned on this thread, how many make as much money as Bisping and to be honest thats what it all comes down to. If he kept his mouth closed he wouldn't make nearly as much. Hes a smart guy WHOS RESPONDING TO SOMEONE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM, and all of a sudden hes the bad guy again........I mean come on.


 He is still responding to an interview were the reporter brought Bisping up. The Cote interview that started this isp probably 2 months old. Who is using who to try and remain relevant?



E Lit Er Ate said:


> pretty much what i was saying. Im by no means calling Bisping a world beater but who the hell is Patrik Cote???
> 
> Insulting his win over Kang but ill tell you something, Kang is a much better proven MW than Almeida who had to move down and is Cotes biggest win.
> 
> .


Almedia had to move down to WW? The guy beat Nate Marquardt, Ryo Chonnan,Matt Horwich,Kazuo Misaki, Kendall Grove. In fact the only guy who beat Almedia at MW since 2002 was Cote. Almedia has had a very sucessful career at MW and is a very accomplished grappler, he hardly "had to move down" like you said. Infact Almedia has a vastly superior record to Bisping.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

id pick bisping probs by ko in the first round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping Ko Cote? Pillow hands KO's the guy who has never been rocked by a punch? Anderson Silva landed a brutal knee and couldn't do it but Bisping will?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

chins are the 1st thing to go on a fighter.

with Cotes style, i dont envision him being iron chinned forever altho i dont think Bisping is the guy to KO him early.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> He is still responding to an interview were the reporter brought Bisping up. The Cote interview that started this isp probably 2 months old. Who is using who to try and remain relevant?


I think in all honesty neither fighters are relevant at the moment. However Cote started all this in an interview, Bisping stated he shook his hand etc but then all of a sudden this guy starts talking shit. As soon as Bisping starts talking his shit back, then it becomes a Bisping hate thread. I personally wouldnt wanna see this fight as i dont think it has any relevance at the moment however if Bisping loses to Akiyama then this fight makes sense.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> chins are the 1st thing to go on a fighter.
> 
> with Cotes style, i dont envision him being iron chinned forever altho i dont think Bisping is the guy to KO him early.


Its not like he is Nog who has taken epic degrees of damage though. He has taken some nasty shots but not repeatedly to the degree of somebody like Nog.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This sounds like the leadup to a grudge match between the two!


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Bisping Ko Cote? Pillow hands KO's the guy who has never been rocked by a punch? Anderson Silva landed a brutal knee and couldn't do it but Bisping will?


haha, i knew that would wind somebody up. Nah i was joking. In all seriousness bisping would be on the end of that KO


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

What a boring fight Cote vs Bisping would be.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

why is cote talking about bisping? if he is talking about bisping then it might be the first time bispings said something that didnt make him look like a tool. i dont think cote is below him but cote should focus on getting in shape and getting a win. i really dont want to see bisping circle and point him to death.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea cuz Hamill, Leben (who Cote lost to), Hendo, Evans and Wanderlei Silva are all "gimme" matches and cans.
> 
> you ppl are so blinded by your hate for Bisping its ridiculous. Those are not easy fights. Hamill is a tough, tough dude and great wrestler. Hendo is Hendo, a living legend. Evans is one of the best LHWs out there and Wanderlei... is Wanderlei.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that he LOST to Hendo, Hammil (he got gifted, don't try and deny it, EVERYONE knows Hammil won that), Evans AND Wanderlei. Who does that leave on your list? Leben?? HAH. Yes, Cote dropped a split to him FIVE YEARS AGO. Completely relevant. Want to know how relevant that was? Watch Fitch/Alves 2. Who else is great on his record? Kang? He got CUT FROM THE UFC. he was 1-2. His win being over a can. Who else? Jason Day? Dan Miller? I'm not saying Cote's record is outstanding at all but SUBBING JMac, KOing McFedries and Grove, IMO, are more impressive than anything Bisping has on his record.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> why is cote talking about bisping? if he is talking about bisping then it might be the first time bispings said something that didnt make him look like a tool. i dont think cote is below him but cote should focus on getting in shape and getting a win. i really dont want to see bisping circle and point him to death.



Cote was asked about Bisping in an interview, he hasn't even responded to all the shit talk that Bisping has been spewing. I don't think Cote's problem was being out of shape though, once he got going against Belcher he looked alright, not great but a lot better than other fighters returning from similar injuries (Shogun against Coleman?). I think Cote's problem against Belcher was he some kind of feeling of needing to prove something as far as not being one dimensional, he worked with Palhares and GSP leading up to the fight and seemed to want to show other parts of his game. Cote has other tools in his belt but sometimes you need to dance with the one who brought you.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Bisping calling another fighter irrelevant, well if that's not the pot calling the kettle black. Get real. Bisping's primary value to the UFC is to generate British fans. An American fighter with the same skills as him probably would've been cut a long time ago.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Cote was asked about Bisping in an interview, he hasn't even responded to all the shit talk that Bisping has been spewing. I don't think Cote's problem was being out of shape though, once he got going against Belcher he looked alright, not great but a lot better than other fighters returning from similar injuries (Shogun against Coleman?). I think Cote's problem against Belcher was he some kind of feeling of needing to prove something as far as not being one dimensional, he worked with Palhares and GSP leading up to the fight and seemed to want to show other parts of his game. Cote has other tools in his belt but sometimes you need to dance with the one who brought you.


I'll agree with that. I hope that he fights Bisping because IMO, Bisping is a guy he could show off all those skills with. Belcher, on the other hand, isn't. Cote looked like crap in the early goings but once he got warmed up he got a lot more fluid. I was scared for a minute that Belcher might get caught


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Cote was asked about Bisping in an interview, he hasn't even responded to all the shit talk that Bisping has been spewing. I don't think Cote's problem was being out of shape though, once he got going against Belcher he looked alright, not great but a lot better than other fighters returning from similar injuries (Shogun against Coleman?). I think Cote's problem against Belcher was he some kind of feeling of needing to prove something as far as not being one dimensional, he worked with Palhares and GSP leading up to the fight and seemed to want to show other parts of his game. Cote has other tools in his belt but sometimes you need to dance with the one who brought you.


i just think that bisping and cote would be good match in the future after cote gets back from that leg injury which tends to ruin fighters.(cote,rampage,shogun,king mo, all come to mind) 

i hope bisping is focusing on akiyama because he could get caught again if hes not careful. i wish he would rematch leben, because right now i get the feeling leben might end his career.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that would be a good fight but I don't think it is going to happen anytime soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Akiyama v Bisping will actually be a very competitive fight, also wouldn't mind seeing Bisping v Cote....or Cote v Akiyama for that matter. 

I think skillwise they're all around the same level and could make some exciting fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well with Bisping talking smack on Cote, it is very possible that there could be a setup for a grudge match!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

At least when Bisping is mentioned, he carries some hype. Sure, most of it is fans eager to see him get hendo'd again, but its still hype; Some interest to get us talking... whereas Cote? You can hear a worm taking a shit when Cote enters the conversation. He is as irrelevant as they come. Precariously teetering on the edge of permanent Prelim status. Nobody cares.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or being permanately sent to outside the UFC, like Strikeforce!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote isn't gonna get cut first off he will smash Lawlor in brutal fashion. I am actually gonna admit this fight is a Bispingesque gimmie fight for Cote which was made for no other reason than to give him a highlight real finish to get him back in the mix as far as fan perception goes. 

Secondly Dana likes Cote he always has and that is obvious ever since Cote on short notice moved up in weight and took the fight with Tito. How many fighters have done something that ballsy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Spencer Fisher did it against Thiago Alves and actually beat him!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Spencer Fisher did it against Thiago Alves and actually beat him!:thumbsup:


Not really comparable Fishcer was fighting as a WW at the time and Alves was a relative nobody. Tito was damn legit former LHW champ who had shortly before that been the face of the UFC and a dominant fighter. This would be comparable to some unknown MW making his undercard debut stepping up to replace Rampage against Machida. (As comparable as you can get, Machida was hardly dominant as champ the way Tito was)


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

xeberus said:


> bisping im sorry i cant hear you. take at least a few of the ****s out of your mouth then try again


made me laugh..thanks...lol:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> At least when Bisping is mentioned, he carries some hype. Sure, most of it is fans eager to see him get hendo'd again, but its still hype; Some interest to get us talking... whereas Cote? You can hear a worm taking a shit when Cote enters the conversation. He is as irrelevant as they come. Precariously teetering on the edge of permanent Prelim status. Nobody cares.


90% of that can be contributed to the fact that he was out for over a year with injury. Before that he was KOing fools like it was cool and set himself up for a shot. Barring his injury in that fight I honestly think Cote could've made a name for himself with it. Would he have beaten Silva? More than likely no way, but he damn sure would've given him a fight and become all the more popular for it. Also, with Chael almost knocking Anderson out with a left hand, I'm sure Cote's power could've come into play if he could've touched Silva's chin at some point. I'm pretty sure with his training with Sityodtong will do nothing but make his popularity increase. Also, IIRC he was training with GSP in GSP's primetime with Hardy. Training with Zhabi and Jackson will make that increase as well. We'll see though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well those are some rather interesting pictures that were photo shopped!:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Kang is a better fighter than Cote.
> 
> i dont care what you think, calling me a ZUFFA head or something. I have watched both these men fight, i believe Bisping would win via decision or GnP stoppage.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post to an extent. However because of Cote's chin and power he probably would be the favorite. 

I'm probably one of the few who find Bisping amusing and his fights decently entertaining...lolz.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Bisping wins by not being a slow, one-dimensional, awful fighter.

Easy UD. That's a fight I'd investigate the odds for.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's an easy fight for him to win, if Bisping plays his card right he'll get a title shot at some point!:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bisping is 100% in the right here Cote isn't close to Bisping as far as rankings right now and he needs to get a few wins again before he starts talking shit and challenging guys. If cote can get a win maybe he can fight Bisping after he wakes up a year later from Akiyama exploding his skull with his fists of sex.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is with Akiyama and sex? He just isn't that good of a guy!:confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Bisping is 100% in the right here Cote isn't close to Bisping as far as rankings right now and he needs to get a few wins again before he starts talking shit and challenging guys. If cote can get a win maybe he can fight Bisping after he wakes up a year later from Akiyama exploding his skull with his fists of sex.


Considering Cote is coming off a long ass lay off were he is ranked is pretty irrelevant. People know Cote is the better fighter and that is what matters.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think Cote is irrelevant, if another fighter is making a point of talking smack about him so publicly.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What is with Akiyama and sex? He just isn't that good of a guy!:confused03:


He's a model in Japan. Hence the name "Sexyama"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Considering Cote is coming off a long ass lay off were he is ranked is pretty irrelevant. People know Cote is the better fighter and that is what matters.


I'm pretty confident that Bisping is a better fighter than Cote. Doesn't mean he would beat Cote though because Cote can throw hands pretty well and that is bisping's weakness. I don't think the layoff is irrelevant I need to see that Cote is fully back from those injuries because he didn't look great in the Belcher fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah without a doubt he is a better fighter than Cote, he really should've gotten the title shot over Cote!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Bisping, but I just noticed that everyone is acting like his win over Hamill was a joke.. When I first saw that fight, I thought Hamill should have won too, but after analyzing it without just thinking about the first round, I scored it for Bisping. He out struck Hamill in the second and third round, and I didn't put much weight into the take downs that Hamill got. He didn't do anything with them. I now score it 29-28 for Bisping. I think that people always just take their first round into consideration because it was so one sided, although it's not a one round fight. If every fight was only based on the first round, Dan Henderson would be one of the pound for pound best fighters right now.

Anyways, Bisping vs. Cote would be a great fight. I could see either fighter walking away with the win. Bisping would be looking to win on points, while Cote has the ability to shorten the fight with just a few solid punches. Bisping does seem to have a suspect chin lately and we all know how much power Cote has. His chin is also granite so there is no doubt in my mind that the only way that Bisping can win is by decision. Although he will have to avoid getting hit hard for 15 minutes, and Cote arguably has the better stand up. Bisping just may be slightly faster on his feet. This fight would be awesome in my opinion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Bisping won't get a certain degree of my respect until he admits that he really shouldn't have gotten that win!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

osmium said:


> I'm pretty confident that Bisping is a better fighter than Cote. Doesn't mean he would beat Cote though because Cote can throw hands pretty well and that is bisping's weakness. I don't think the layoff is irrelevant I need to see that Cote is fully back from those injuries because he didn't look great in the Belcher fight.


By "people" he means himself and Canadians.

No one else really gives a **** about Cote. He's woefully mediocre. Bisping would beat him easily just by repeatedly taking him down and avoiding Cote's slow ass haymakers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bisping could actually take him down, unlike most of the fighters he faces!:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah without a doubt he is a better fighter than Cote, he really should've gotten the title shot over Cote!


Give it up Bisping has been given a contenders fight maybe he should work on not being a dumbass. Everyone watching that was like why is he circling to Dan's right, he is gonna get knocked out, hell Hendo wasn't even really trying to set it up he was just waiting to inevitably land that bomb. Cote would knock Bisping head off, Hendo turned the lights off and Cote is a far better and striker than Hendo's plodding bombs. Hendo/Bisping looked like a god damn amateur hour.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Hendo would man **** Cote.

Shields got caught and almost finished by Hendos right hand too.

Dont compare Cotes power to Hendos right hand, different worlds of pain. dont compare their chins either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Hendo would man **** Cote.
> 
> Shields got caught and almost finished by Hendos right hand too.
> 
> Dont compare Cotes power to Hendos right hand, different worlds of pain. dont compare their chins either.


Hendo would lose via foolish pride, same reason he lost to Anderson. Technically Cote is far better striker than Hendo is and Cote has the better chin. Hendo most likely does hit harder the guy just throws wild haymakers and he puts his head down and doesn't even look where he is throwing them. Dan has incredibly overrated stand up due to the fact he throws very effective bombs.

(Hendo could probably outwrestle Cote to a UD but he wouldn't)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Id rather see Cote vs Akiyama. That would be a slobber knocker. I see Bisping vs Cote, playing out much like Bisping vs Leben. Either Bisping is getting knocked out or hes getting the UD. I see him getting the UD.

Why is Bisping talking shit about Dan Hardy for no reason? That pissed me off a bit tbh. The wolfslair is a joke. Rampages career has gone down a long, steep, bumpy hill since joining. Kongo hasnt improved one bit, Bisping has no aggression any more (like he did in cage rage)and all his gameplans it seems revolve around out pointing his opponent rather than finishing them.

My advice; get the fcuk out of the wolfslair.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote doesn't really brawl anymore though. He isn't the brawler who fought Leban anymore. Cote has damn good boxing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and boxing is about all that Cote has nowadays, including his title fight!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Cote would probably demolish Akiyama if Akiyama tried turning it into a brawl. Akiyama got submitted by Leben who is overrated himself. The guy gets out pointed by Bisping and choked out by Rosholt and looks like he is about to get cut, but then beats a "former" UFC fighter in Jay Silva by decision, a guy who got beat by CB Dollaway right before that and then got knocked out in 6 seconds a fight later by Hector Lombard. Not exactly an impressive win for Leben. He then gets beat on by Aaron Simpson but then rallies in the second round and manages the win. A good come back and legit win, but he didn't prove much in that fight, he just displayed heart which we already knew he had. Then he has a back and forth war with Akiyama before finally managing a submission late in the third round. After this, people apparently have enough evidence to say "Leben would beat Bisping now!" I don't think so... He hasn't proven to me that he has changed that much considering he got choked out by a guy who isn't even in the UFC anymore, wins a decision against a guy who never belonged in the UFC in the first place, beats a guy who was tooling him up until he gassed, and then beats a guy who turned the fight into what Leben wanted, and that was a brawl which caused him to gas. Bisping on the other hand wouldn't be forced into a brawl and they would have a repeat of their first fight. Leben hasn't displayed anything new that would suggest otherwise in my opinion.

Anyways, Cote is a completely different fighter now and if Akiyama wanted to fight like he did against Leben, he would get picked apart and perhaps knocked out in the later rounds. Akiyama needs to work on game plans. I think that Bisping will beat him, and after that, Bisping should fight Cote. Whether Cote knocks him out or not, I'm sure we all can agree that this fight would be entertaining.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

at least Hendo took the fight to Anderson. Cote went out like a scared chump imo, lost every round and refused to engage with Anderson besides counter punching.

Its a fine style, if you arent the challenger and if you arent content with losing a boring fight. It seemed he was very content and im sure nobody, including Dana, wants to see that "irrelevant" fighter fight for a title ever again. He knew he lost the 1st 2 rounds and still just stood there, applying no pressure and not doing much.

Infact, he made himself more irrelevant by having the most forgettable title match in UFC history.

I mean at least ppl bitch about the Maia and Leites fights. Ppl dont really complain about the Cote one, they dont even mention it, it was a blip on the radar, just like his career.

It was some poetic justice that after making himself look like a fool, he then injured himself like a fool. Gotta admire that!!!

As for Bisping, he is pretty medicore aswell. He just doesnt deserve all the hate ppl give him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They probably don't bitch about the Cote fight because he lost because he popped his own knee out of place!:thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> They probably don't bitch about the Cote fight because he lost because he popped his own knee out of place!:thumb02:


I find it amazing how some people think that Cote was actually doing well against Silva just because he was the first guy that Silva got bored with and didn't absolutely destroy. The only thing he was proving was that he could take a punch and the only reason he was surviving was that Silva was starting his coast to victory fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> at least Hendo took the fight to Anderson. Cote went out like a scared chump imo, lost every round and refused to engage with Anderson besides counter punching.
> 
> Its a fine style, if you arent the challenger and if you arent content with losing a boring fight. It seemed he was very content and im sure nobody, including Dana, wants to see that "irrelevant" fighter fight for a title ever again. He knew he lost the 1st 2 rounds and still just stood there, applying no pressure and not doing much.
> 
> ...


The fact you think Cote should chase Anderson or as you put it "take the fight to him" is insane, Forrest, Irvin, Hendo all of them got knocked out mercilessly because they allowed Anderson to be the counter puncher. Cote was forcing Anderson to go on the offensive which you may think is boring but realistically is just a smart gameplan.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The fact you think Cote should chase Anderson or as you put it "take the fight to him" is insane, Forrest, Irvin, Hendo all of them got knocked out mercilessly because they allowed Anderson to be the counter puncher. Cote was forcing Anderson to go on the offensive which you may think is boring but realistically is just a *smart gameplan*.


If your plan is to lose.

The only fighter to come close to beating Silva was Sonnen and that is because he took the fight to him standing and on the ground. 

If you sit back Silva will pick you apart and bore the crowd just as he did against Cote, Leites and Maia.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The fact you think Cote should chase Anderson or as you put it "take the fight to him" is insane, Forrest, Irvin, Hendo all of them got knocked out mercilessly because they allowed Anderson to be the counter puncher. Cote was forcing Anderson to go on the offensive which you may think is boring but realistically is just a smart gameplan.


 as i said, its a fine gameplan.

Til you lost both the 1st 2 rounds, clearly. The fans are booing and you are still doing nothing. Nothing to offer and no plan B.

Im not trying to really hate on Cote, cuz honestly, i dont care enough about him to hate on him. Im just being realistic.

Be realistic, you are Dana. Do you ever want this guy to have another title shot again, after that???

He ruined his career in alot of ways that night, physically and among fans and management perspective.

He solidified himself as B level at best that night. Bisping still has a chance, his personality and promotion have helped him. Cote prob hating on him for that. Not Bispings fault Cote sabotaged himself after getting an unjustly title shot.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with Bisping's statement about Cote. Patrick just wants a jump up the ladder and probably knows he will get a reaction from Bisping. Bisping should only be fighting Cote if he loses to Akiyama IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, which I believe is possible but Bisping is on another level compared to Cote and would murder him!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, which I believe is possible but Bisping is on another level compared to Cote and would murder him!


Via what, please explain to me (requires more than a brief sentence) how Bisping is gonna murder somebody who is a better striker, better wrestler, hits harder has an iron jaw and most likely has as good or better BJJ (haven't actually seen much of Bispings grappling) . Cote has ever single advantage over Bisping besides the ability for the UFC to shove him down peoples throats. Bisping sucks he has a jab thats it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The only advantage Bisping really has is speed. He is probably faster, and probably not much faster. Would be a game of cat and mouse, Cote being the better striker and harder hitter, while Bisping tries to use his footwork to stay on the outside. I could see him trying to get in and out as soon as possible. Needless to say who the cat and mouse are in this situation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So it would be a close match that could go either way is that better?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So it would be a close match that could go either way is that better?


I was digging for some insight. You made multiple posts stating that you feel Bisping is better than Cote but you have made no attempts to break down and go into any kind of detail as to why you think that. I like to debate various topics but you can't debate if you don't give any insight.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Bisping has better TDs, top game and GnP. If he got Cote on his back, Cote would be in trouble.

Standing, Bisping has better footwork and speed. He could get in and out on Cote all day if he wants and not really commit too much. Cote is unlikely to try for a TD and Bisping off his back is prob the most underrated MW out there.

Alot of you dont give Bisping credit for anything he does well. He isnt a top 5 guy but he is a solid fighter with good well rounded skills.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

That fight would'nt be much different than the Kang fight. Despite the common misconception, Bisping doesnt fail too many shots, and Cote isn't a good wrestler. Bisping wins a decision just because he has no submission skills nor the power to finish Cote.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Via what, please explain to me (requires more than a brief sentence) how Bisping is gonna murder somebody who is a better striker, better wrestler, hits harder has an iron jaw and most likely has as good or better BJJ (haven't actually seen much of Bispings grappling) . Cote has ever single advantage over Bisping besides the ability for the UFC to shove him down peoples throats. Bisping sucks he has a jab thats it.


All Bisping needs to beat Cote is his jab. He will bounce circles around him and rack up enough points to get a decision. It will look like Bisping vs Henderson without the knockout punch imo.

Bisping has better BJJ. Bisping has a pretty darn slick ground game but uses it to get the fight back to standing and to avoid damage instead of going for submissions. Cote would struggle to get Bisping to the ground because of the speed difference and wouldn't be able to keep him there if he did.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Bisping is right. Cote is so irrelevant that a match with Bisping is a big step up, $ wise for him, unless of course he is fighting in Canada.
> 
> Bisping will beat Cote and i will laugh all the way to the bank.


Cote is irrelevant? Bisping himself is so irrelevant that its not even funny. If Bisping would be american fighter with same skillset he has no-one would even care what he says or does.
Cote atleast fought Silva and was doing better than many others had before until he busted his knee. Bisping on the other hand has no relevant wins in his entire career. Wins against Leben and Kang are the one ones against below average fighters.

So no... Bisping is not above Cote in any way, they have similar'ish rank right now though, so the fight would make sense and would benefit them both. No way Bisping will sign for this fight though, he knows Cote has better striking and chin than he does. Watch him talk crap while dodging this fight as long as he can.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> Cote is irrelevant? Bisping himself is so irrelevant that its not even funny. If Bisping would be american fighter with same skillset he has no-one would even care what he says or does.
> Cote atleast fought Silva and was doing better than many others had before until he busted his knee. Bisping on the other hand has no relevant wins in his entire career. Wins against Leben and Kang are the one ones against below average fighters.
> 
> So no... Bisping is not above Cote in any way, they have similar'ish rank right now though, so the fight would make sense and would benefit them both. No way Bisping will sign for this fight though, he knows Cote has better striking and chin than he does. Watch him talk crap while dodging this fight as long as he can.


Bisping is headlining and event, Cote is fighting on the undercard probably next against Filthy Tom Lawlor.

Leben and Kang aren't relevant wins despite being pretty highly ranked? Ironic, because that same below average fighter beat Patrick Slow-te. And no, Cote didn't do shit in the Silva fight. Losing every round is not much better than not getting knocked out. Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen did better than most, Cote did equally as bad.

Cote by the way has TRULY irrelevant wins against guys like Jason Day(does this guy even fight anymore?) and Kendall Grove(yawn)...and a shit ton of losses.

Not to mention his win over a blown up Welterweight in Almeida was a robbery.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

With this much shit talking it's gotta happen now. 

Bisping can certainly beat Cote, but I wouldn't bet on it. Cote needs a power shot to rock em ala Wand towards the end of the third or even worse like Hendo. 

Bisping needs to rely on inside leg kicks, jab to stay outside and we all know Cote wants to box on the inside. But some of the posters are right Bisping has a bigger draw right now. The long layoff and subsequent loss to Belcher didn't help Cote. 

This isn't a fight I would bet on though as I really want to see Leben vs Wand...haha. I wonder if Nate would ever fight against Cote. That would be interesting...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> Bisping is headlining and event, Cote is fighting on the undercard probably next against Filthy Tom Lawlor.
> 
> Leben and Kang aren't relevant wins despite being pretty highly ranked? Ironic, because that same below average fighter beat Patrick Slow-te. And no, Cote didn't do shit in the Silva fight. Losing every round is not much better than not getting knocked out. Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen did better than most, Cote did equally as bad.
> 
> ...


Being the UFC's UK posterboy doesn't make Bisping a better fighter, why do think he has been smashed by every good fighter he ever fought. 

Leben was highly ranked at the time? Based on what his last six fights before he fought Bisping were 3wins and 3losses. He was hardly a top ten fighter or probably even top 20 at the time. Even now Leben only has 3 wins since dropping two in a row and the Akiyama fight is the only one that can be viewed as being against solid competition. The Cote that fought Leben liked to brawl that was long before he ever started working with Delegrotte who really helped Cote gain some composure and actually look to strike with his opponents instead of repeatedly getting caught up in a battle of wills brawling. Cote has vastly grown as a fighter since that time (it has been 5 years) hell that was before Cote competed on TUF. Patrick Slow-Te that is almost clever except for the fact its not. :dunno:

Kendal Grove I would bet my ass would smash Bisping to but the one that always annoys me is that people suddenly call Almedia a blown up WW, Almedia has a far better resume at MW than Bisping the guy fought alot of great MW's and beat them. The only MW to beat Almedia since 2002 was Cote. Almdedia has sucess at MW before and after the Cote fight but peopel act like everyone was running through him and he was some chump.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Being the UFC's UK posterboy doesn't make Bisping a better fighter, why do think he has been smashed by every good fighter he ever fought.
> 
> Leben was highly ranked at the time? Based on what his last six fights before he fought Bisping were 3wins and 3losses. He was hardly a top ten fighter or probably even top 20 at the time. Even now Leben only has 3 wins since dropping two in a row and the Akiyama fight is the only one that can be viewed as being against solid competition. The Cote that fought Leben liked to brawl that was long before he ever started working with Delegrotte who really helped Cote gain some composure and actually look to strike with his opponents instead of repeatedly getting caught up in a battle of wills brawling. Cote has vastly grown as a fighter since that time (it has been 5 years) hell that was before Cote competed on TUF. Patrick Slow-Te that is almost clever except for the fact its not. :dunno:
> 
> Kendal Grove I would bet my ass would smash Bisping to but the one that always annoys me is that people suddenly call Almedia a blown up WW, Almedia has a far better resume at MW than Bisping the guy fought alot of great MW's and beat them. The only MW to beat Almedia since 2002 was Cote. Almdedia has sucess at MW before and after the Cote fight but peopel act like everyone was running through him and he was some chump.


Smashed? :confused03: 

He got KO'd by Hendo and now all of a sudden he's shit. He lost close decisions to Wanderlei and Rashad. Rashad is a WC bigger and is an elite fighter. Wanderlei was also pretty controversial as Bisping landed more strikes and took down Wanderlei 5 times in the fight.

Fact is, Patrick is a slow, one-dimensional brawler, he got handled by Alan Belcher for God's sake, who Akiyama beat. Ironic because Bisping is the favourite against Akiyama.

Grove! HA! On what grounds? Grove is shown to be an inept fighter with a terrible, loose guard. Bisping stops him. To be honest Grove isn't even a UFC calibre figher, you are just hyping him up because he's the only quality win Cote has. He only beats bums and even then barely that. 

Almeida is talented but everyone knows he was too small for that weight. Almeida should've won that fight anyway that was definitely a robbery.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone swings from Munoz's nuts like he is the next champ an then discredits Grove who was whooping that ass. Kendal Grove has an extremely underrated ground game and his length gives a lot of guys trouble on the feet he may not be an elite fighter but Grove is defintely UFC worthy.

Even beating McFedries is underatted on Cote's resume because Drew is a one dimensional fighter but if you go back and look at McFedries career he may have been subbed quite a bit but he has practically knocked out everyone who stood up with him. Cote beat a one dimensional McFedries but he beat him at his own game. Jason McDonald is also a damn tough fight, he has an inconsistent UFC record because he didn't really get any easy fights but J-Mac is a tough guy and even Maia did not have an easy time submitting him. Even Scott Smith to a lesser degree than McFedries is a tough guy if you stand with him. 

How did he get his ass handed to him by Belcher he came out and the striking was fairly even with Belcher really landing his kicks, Cote took him down and damn near submitted Belcher with a Kimura, Round 2 Cote was winning the stand up went for a TD and got slammed on his face. right up to the slam Cote was winning that fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Kendal Grove I would bet my ass would smash Bisping to but the one that always annoys me is that people suddenly call Almedia a blown up WW, Almedia has a far better resume at MW than Bisping the guy fought alot of great MW's and beat them. The only MW to beat Almedia since 2002 was Cote. Almdedia has sucess at MW before and after the Cote fight but peopel act like everyone was running through him and he was some chump.


Toxic, take off your blinders man. Bisping would tool Grove... Grove is a horrible B level fighter...

And who has Almeida beat worth noting? Marquardt in 2003... Everyone else is prelim material... Horwich isn't in the UFC anymore, Brown won't be after his next fight, Grove is a nobody and Yundt is a joke. His only other UFC fights are Cote(who is overrated imo) and Hughes who is smaller, much older and still whooped him. The only reason no other MW has beat Almeida was that Almeida hadn't fought any good MWs...

Bisping defeated Kang, Leben and Hammill(all of which are above any of Almeidas wins). Miller is better then Grove and close to Almeida... Bisping also had a very close fight with one of the top LHW in the world(Rashad), had a very good fight with a legend in W. Silva and was out pointing Henderson up until he got KOed. 

I realize that Bisping can be annoying and that the UFC hypes him a fair bit but he is a much better fighter then many give him credit for being.

Edit: Munoz sucks too... Stop bringing up B level fighters at best... The difference is that Bisping has fought top level fighters and been competitive even if he has lost.

Cote has only fought Silva and no matter what you would like to think it wasn't competitive...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Belcher won the first round and it was close but Belcher still beat him convincingly, and I don't think that kimura was that dangerous. Mind you this is Alan Belcher who's not exactly an elite fighter himself.

And if you are going to blow up Cote's wins then don't dismiss Bisping's he's beaten guys like Kang, Leben, and Dan Miller, and soon to be Akiyama.

And 420 Grove is a C+ fighter...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Horchich gets a bad rap he is a lot better than he gets credit for. Horwhich kinda gets screwed over because he lets fights go to a decision alot and when your on the smaller circuit and you go to a decision with a hometown guy and you did anything less than dominate your gonna lose. I was 10 feet from the cage when he fought Jason Macdonald and that fight was a highway robbery. The crowd and the fact Macdonald dominated the 3rd round won him the fight cause Horwhich kicked his ass for 2 rounds.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well those are some rather interesting pictures that were photo shopped!:thumb02:


Wow what tipped you off? :confused02:


Award to you for most obvious post ever. raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> Belcher won the first round and it was close but Belcher still beat him convincingly, and I don't think that kimura was that dangerous. Mind you this is Alan Belcher who's not exactly an elite fighter himself.
> 
> And if you are going to blow up Cote's wins then don't dismiss Bisping's he's beaten guys like Kang, Leben, and Dan Miller, and soon to be Akiyama.
> 
> And 420 Grove is a C+ fighter...


I don't dismiss Bispings wins that he won, Dan Miller is not even a remotely impressive win the guy shouldn't even be fighting in the UFC his last fight was a gimmie pitty fight nothing more and he still almost lost. The Kang fight Kang was kicking his ass and then seemingly gave up, credit to Bisping though this was the first fight he really impressed me cause he showed a lot of heart coming back. What can be said about the Leben fight, he didn't brawl with him. For most fighters just maintaining there composure and not letting themselves get sucked into a brawl is enough to beat Leben. Its a solid win but when Leben could be considered the highlight of your career your hardly a world beater.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't dismiss Bispings wins that he won, Dan Miller is not even a remotely impressive win the guy shouldn't even be fighting in the UFC his last fight was a gimmie pitty fight nothing more and he still almost lost. The Kang fight Kang was kicking his ass and then seemingly gave up, credit to Bisping though this was the first fight he really impressed me cause he showed a lot of heart coming back. What can be said about the Leben fight, he didn't brawl with him. For most fighters just maintaining there composure and not letting themselves get sucked into a brawl is enough to beat Leben. Its a solid win but when Leben could be considered the highlight of your career your hardly a world beater.


Leben > Almeida who happens to be Cote's biggest win and barely a win at that... So what is your point exactly? You keep arguing about B level or non UFC quality fighters and their wins or losses over these guys but it isn't getting anywhere or proving anything. 

You are impressed because Cote could stand there and let Silva punch him. Leites did that as well, as did Maia.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Leben > Almeida who happens to be Cote's biggest win and barely a win at that... So what is your point exactly? You keep arguing about B level or non UFC quality fighters and their wins or losses over these guys but it isn't getting anywhere or proving anything.
> 
> You are impressed because Cote could stand there and let Silva punch him. Leites did that as well, as did Maia.


Almedia is a far better fighter than Leben. Almedia > Leben. 

And what debate on this or any board has really ever went anywhere or proved anything? I have not illusions that suddenly your gonna drop you opinion and go damn Toxic is right. Its debate for the sake of debate isn't that part of the point?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't dismiss Bispings wins that he won, *Dan Miller is not even a remotely impressive win the guy shouldn't even be fighting in the UFC* his last fight was a gimmie pitty fight nothing more and he still almost lost. The Kang fight Kang was kicking his ass and then seemingly gave up, credit to Bisping though this was the first fight he really impressed me cause he showed a lot of heart coming back. What can be said about the Leben fight, he didn't brawl with him. For most fighters just maintaining there composure and not letting themselves get sucked into a brawl is enough to beat Leben. Its a solid win but when Leben could be considered the highlight of your career your hardly a world beater.


Alright I won't disagree there, I am probably the biggest Dan Miller hater on the site.

Also what are you talking about? Bisping dominated Kang. Took him down at will and pounded him out. He got knocked down early in the fight but that doesn't exactly equate to getting your ass kicked.

And what exactly is Cote's highlight of his career? Almeida? The guy who is now at Welterweight? At least Leben at this point is a legit top 10 middleweight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you consider Leben who has lost 2 of his last 5 one to a relatively unknown fighter a legit top 10 MW you have messed up rankings. 

Kang dominated Bisping in the first round, watch the fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dennis kang really did beat bispings ass until he gassed. the first round was very one sided.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Bull, Kang did nothing but control Bisping after the knockdown. Bisping neutralized Kang from the bottom and even attempted several armbars.

And Leben is a top 10 in the UFC. Not overall.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

he actually landed some decent ground and pound at times, even made it to full mount a time or two. i actually just rewatched the fight before i made that post. also man that big shot he landed on bisping rolled his eyes, the fall jolted him back. 

heres a link if you wanna re-watch.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkwMzA5Mzk2.html

its a legit link.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

xeberus said:


> he actually landed some decent ground and pound at times, even made it to full mount a time or two. i actually just rewatched the fight before i made that post. also man that big shot he landed on bisping rolled his eyes, the fall jolted him back.
> 
> heres a link if you wanna re-watch.
> 
> ...


He landed maybe half a dozen half decent shots, far from dangerous ground and pound. Bisping was doing a great job of tying Kang up and almost got him in an armbar on the 2nd try. Every time Kang got passed guard Bisping would quickly get himself back into decent position, he wasn't really in any trouble except for the inetial shot that dropped him. Kang definitely won that round but it was far from utter domination.

You want to see ground and pound watch the 2nd round again and Bisping teeing off on Kangs face.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

As I said, nothing sustantial, his mount meant nothing because he couldn't even hold it for more than a second. Real ground and pound is the stuff Kang got stopped with a round later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, which incidently is not the best ground in pound in the middleweight division!:thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

420atalon said:


> He landed maybe half a dozen half decent shots, far from dangerous ground and pound. Bisping was doing a great job of tying Kang up and almost got him in an armbar on the 2nd try. Every time Kang got passed guard Bisping would quickly get himself back into decent position, he wasn't really in any trouble except for the inetial shot that dropped him. Kang definitely won that round but it was far from utter domination.
> 
> You want to see ground and pound watch the 2nd round again and Bisping teeing off on Kangs face.


ehh i say bisping did a good job on the bottom. especially after almost being put out cold, then tying up kang to keep from being koed on the ground.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

xeberus said:


> he actually landed some decent ground and pound at times, even made it to full mount a time or two. i actually just rewatched the fight before i made that post. also man that big shot he landed on bisping rolled his eyes, the fall jolted him back.
> 
> heres a link if you wanna re-watch.
> 
> ...


is there a way to translate that site?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Go to google translator and copy and paste it all so that it'll work out!:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> is there a way to translate that site?


Google toolbar add on in firefox. It works amazingly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sound good, can probably be the best of things to work out huh?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Michael Bisping's a better fighter than a lot of people give him credit for. He may have ultimately been Hendo'd, but he was winning that fight up until that point. He lost a close decision to Rashad Evans, who is an elite fighter at the weightclass above. He was very close to beating Wanderlei Silva, and was winning the 3rd round until the last 40 seconds or so, which swayed the round in Wandy's favour. He came back from being knocked down and controlled on the ground to beating Denis Kang up. He beat a very tough Chris Leben, who has since recorded 2 impressive victories on the reel and is now a legit Top 10; and he controlled and dominated the fight against Dan Miller, who despite his recent record, is a talented dude. 

He might not ever reach the pinnacle of the MW division, but he is no bum. He's beaten some very good fighters, and given the elite fighters he's fought tough fights. The only guy that's finished him is Dan Henderson, and until the big Henderson right hand, he was winning that fight, whether he was circling the wrong way or not. Mike is getting better and better with every fight too, and I think if he continues to develop as a mixed martial artist he could end up getting himself a title shot; and it won't be because he's the UFC's UK golden boy, it'll be because he earned it. I think people need to start giving him a bit more credit, you might not like him, and he may say some stupid shit, but he's a better fighter than a lot of people are giving him credit for.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Michael Bisping's a better fighter than a lot of people give him credit for. He may have ultimately been Hendo'd, but he was winning that fight up until that point. He lost a close decision to Rashad Evans, who is an elite fighter at the weightclass above. He was very close to beating Wanderlei Silva, and was winning the 3rd round until the last 40 seconds or so, which swayed the round in Wandy's favour. He came back from being knocked down and controlled on the ground to beating Denis Kang up. He beat a very tough Chris Leben, who has since recorded 2 impressive victories on the reel and is now a legit Top 10; and he controlled and dominated the fight against Dan Miller, who despite his recent record, is a talented dude.
> 
> He might not ever reach the pinnacle of the MW division, but he is no bum. He's beaten some very good fighters, and given the elite fighters he's fought tough fights. The only guy that's finished him is Dan Henderson, and until the big Henderson right hand, he was winning that fight, whether he was circling the wrong way or not. Mike is getting better and better with every fight too, and I think if he continues to develop as a mixed martial artist he could end up getting himself a title shot; and it won't be because he's the UFC's UK golden boy, it'll be because he earned it. I think people need to start giving him a bit more credit, you might not like him, and he may say some stupid shit, but he's a better fighter than a lot of people are giving him credit for.


Can't speak for anyone else, but I never said he completely sucked. Infact I cheered for the guy in TUF, but he became a giant douche since TUF and he has been overhyped a ton for bigger income from UK cards.
I'm not calling out his skillset, which I think is still pretty average, but I am calling out his bs comment about calling Cote irrelevant. Cote has done more than Bisping has so far adn earned himself a title shot. Every time Bisping gets close to a title shot and is matched up with a higher tier fighter he gets beaten up.
I think its fair to say that MW is currently the weakest division in ufc, and Bisping barely makes it into top 10 on that division.

@ the "Bisping was beating Hendo until he got knocked out" -comments.
Yeah, he was outpointing Hendo, but he landed zero (0) significant shots and was only leading on points. If Hendo had wanted to beat Bisping by points he prolly would have taken him down and G&P'ed him for 30-24 decision, but like he said Bisping's shots were doing no damage and he was looking for an opening for that shot, and then finally took it.
Not discrediting Bisping's tactic for that fight, its pretty much the only way he would have won it as Hendo's wrestling is much better than his and as Hendo's chin is durable as hell and Bisping lacks KO power there was no way he could have finished Hendo either. 
Just pointing it out though that you can't really say things like "If he hadn't been caught he would have won" when one fighter's game plan is built completely around outpointing the opponent while other one stalks him for that KO punch. Im 100% sure Hendo would have relied more on his wrestling and G&P if he had felt that he can't catch Bisping.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cote definitely deserved his title shot ahead of Bisping, not disputing that at all. Cote went on a fantastic run of wins over Smith, Day, Grove, McFedries and Almeida and deserved that title shot; Cote's a legit dude, and I rate him highly. However, that title shot came almost 2 years ago, and he's only had 1 fight since, and lost that. I think it's pretty fair to say that Bisping is the more relevant fighter in the division currently. Doesn't mean Mike's the better fighter, but as far as relevance goes, Bisping's undoubtedly higher right now. 

As for Bisping-Henderson, didn't Henderson attempt a takedown in the 1st round that was stuffed? I've not watched the fight for quite some time, and know that Bisping definitely attempted one that was stuffed, but didn't Henderson do the same? Or Mike managed to get up very, very quickly anyway. If Bisping had listened to his corner and circled away from Henderson's right hand he would have won that fight. He might not have KO power, but he has excellent kickboxing, good movement, better hand speed and would have been able to out-point Henderson comfortably, as he was doing until the huge bomb. 

At the end of the day though, Bisping didn't do that, and did get KTFO. It was an obvious gameplan fault, and one that cost him dearly. He certainly wasn't beat up by Henderson though, nor was he beaten up by Wanderlei Silva or Rashad Evans. They were very close fights, and the Wanderlei one probably would have gone to Bisping if it wasn't for the flurry at the end of the 3rd round from Wandy. He's definitely good enough to beat the top tier fighters in the division, he just needs to formulate a gameplan and stick to it, something he failed to do against Henderson and Wanderlei, and it cost him both fights. People might not appreciate his style or his personality, but he's an infinitely more skillful fighter than many give him credit for and I think if he could become a legit contender in the MW division with continued hard work.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

no way in hell he deserved a title shot for that. it was just super lucky circumstance for him.

His biggest win was over Almeida and many thought it was a robbery SD.

The rest of those wins are clearly B level guys (i would argue Almeida is a B level MW aswell but he had a couple decent wins going into that fight).

No way Cote deserved that title shot. He solidfied that train of thought by putting on one of the most (if not the most) boring title fights in UFC history. A challenger who refused to challenge.

Even Maia realized at some point, you need to turn it up. You cant just lose round after round and not do much cuz u are scared of being countered.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> no way in hell he deserved a title shot for that. it was just super lucky circumstance for him.
> 
> His biggest win was over Almeida and many thought it was a robbery SD.
> 
> ...


God this whole the challenger has to challenge is crap. This is not pro wrestling when the cage door closes there is no champ there is no challenger and it doesn't matter to a judge who the champ is. There is no bias towards the champ. The fact that people think its the challengers job to chase the champ who can sit and wait is just sad because that bias only exists in pro wrestling and most of you would get offended if I started comparing pro wrestling to mma and yet somehow you think pro wrestling rules (which were made so WWE bookers could have the champ lose but stay champ so a rematch would make more money).

Speaking of the Maia fight, Cote said his plan all along was to take Silva deep into the championship rounds and judging by how Anderson gassed and Maia was actually hurting a gassed out Anderson that gameplan looks pretty damn solid.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

thats some revisionist history thinking there Toxic. Cote lost all the rounds and did very little.

Anderson did just enough to win those rounds, he wasnt yelling, screaming and doing fancy poses like he did vs Maia who posed litereally zero threat standing. 

Anderson wasnt going to gas. I dont get waiting to be down 3-0 and then "turn it up".

Anderson is a notoriously slow starter, that is probably the worst game plan out there, by the time you "turn it up" you are down 2 or 3-0 in rounds and Anderson has found his range.

Either way, i know you are his fan so you will see it in a biased light. That fight was one of the worst title fights in UFC history, no exxageration. The reason it doesnt get as much notice is how truely medicore it was and what a ridiculous ending it had.

Your right, the challenger it on evening footing when the match starts.

Until he is down 2 rounds, the crowd is booing and he hasnt done and landed anything signifigant and has take way more punches than he has given. Nothing major of course, as Cote had his chin tucked in a pure defensive stance and didnt offer much in the way of openings.

After you are down 2 rounds like that, you gotta do something. He wasnt threatening Anderson and he was losing every round. It was a snorefest and i dont see how he was gaining some advantage later by not making Anderson work and not really applying pressure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> thats some revisionist history thinking there Toxic. Cote lost all the rounds and did very little.
> 
> Anderson did just enough to win those rounds, he wasnt yelling, screaming and doing fancy poses like he did vs Maia who posed litereally zero threat standing.
> 
> ...


The fight wasn't even half over and you acting like he went all 5 rounds like Leites without ever going on the offensive.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The fight wasn't even half over and you acting like he went all 5 rounds like Leites without ever going on the offensive.


 i agree but he had done about as much as Leites had up to that point.

Only Leites isnt a striker and Cote is and the match was 100% striking.

Leites also got a TD and tried some GnP if i remember correctly, he did go offensive, just his TDs are pathetic and his striking is horrible.

If it were on the ground and Leites did nothing, you would have a stronger arguement, as he is a grappler.

Cote is bascially a pure striker, he has decent ground game but never looking for it. He was in a pure striking match and did little to nothing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, one of the reasons why Leites got cut and then in his first fight outside the UFC lost to a guy for a second tier promotions title!:thumb02:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, one of the reasons why Leites got cut and then in his first fight outside the UFC lost to a guy for a second tier promotions title!:thumb02:


Hey! No dissing the The Fighting Hippy! He had won 1 out of his last 6 fights before fighting Leites for that belt! He is a legit champion!

To be honest though Hippy DID look pretty impressive in that fight, and you can dish Leites all you want, but he is very good jitsu practioner and beating him at his own game deserves mad props. Miller beating Maia by submission would be around same level with that win.



Danm2501 said:


> Cote's a legit dude, and I rate him highly. However, that title shot came almost 2 years ago, and he's only had 1 fight since, and lost that. I think it's pretty fair to say that Bisping is the more relevant fighter in the division currently.


Depends how you look at it. Being a top 5 MW before he busted his knee then losing his comeback fight (which he was winning until that faceplant...) doesn't put him into contender seat, but I don't think Bisping deserves too huge rank either.
My point was that neither of them are so relevant right now that they could call each other "Irrelevant piece of shit" like Bisping does, because to be honest beating Cote would be Bisping's biggest win so far, and propably other way around for Cote too (Almeida is pretty relevant win too).

Personally I would like to see the fight, because I think Cote would pretty much 'Hendo' Bisping too, although Bisping's wrestling has improved decently on last year or so.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

there is no way Cote was winning that fight. He was looking better in the 2nd but he looked like crap in the 1st.

He was losing that fight, looked a bit better, than got face planted and subbed.

Belcher is no joke and i rate him highly, higher than both Bisping and Cote actually.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe Belcher should teach Bisping a lesson. The reason why Bisping is picking a fight with Cote is because he knows he can beat him. That being said he is doign the classic bully picking on someone smaller than himself!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If Bisping thinks he's top 10, or even close to being relevant, then I've had my "lulz" for the day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is "lulz"?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe Belcher should teach Bisping a lesson. The reason why Bisping is picking a fight with Cote is because he knows he can beat him. That being said he is doign the classic bully picking on someone smaller than himself!:thumbsdown:


I am still waiting for your explanation of how Bisping wins. You have 20 posts in this thread making it sound like its a cake work. Break it down for me I am interested as to how you think this fight is gonna go that its such an easy win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I would say Bisping would win with a TKO and knockout as he has good enough take down defense to keep Cote from taking him down. Bisping is the better fighter standing and Cote could only hope to get past his takedown defense and submit him. However like I said I'm pulling for Bisping if this fight happened!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I would say Bisping would win with a TKO and knockout as he has good enough take down defense to keep Cote from taking him down. Bisping is the better fighter standing and Cote could only hope to get past his takedown defense and submit him. However like I said I'm pulling for Bisping if this fight happened!


But Cote has never been visably hurt by anybody he has fought except for Belcher dropping him on his head (If you actually calculate out the force of two MW's dropping like that its about considerably harder than anybody in MMA hits.) and he has fought many guys reknowned for there power (Smith, Leben, McFedries, Silva) What makes you think Bisping who is hardly known for knock out power could get the job done? You realize Cote's chin is indisputably one of the best in the sport?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is also the possibility that all Bisping has to do is punch it out with him until he wins by decision. Afterall, Cote hasn't done completely well when going the distance!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> There is also the possibility that all Bisping has to do is punch it out with him until he wins by decision. Afterall, *Cote hasn't done completely well when going the distance!:thumbsdown:*


Really cause he has only lost 2 decisions which is the same as Bisping and has actually won more decisions than Bisping.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I think Bisping will be the more aggressive fighter!:thumbsdown:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd love to see Cote beat his ass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is also entirely possible. It would be an interesting match to say the least but I think Bisping would be the more likely to win the fight!:thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that is also entirely possible. It would be an interesting match to say the least but I think Bisping would be the more likely to win the fight!:thumbsdown:


You've said very similar things. Try to expand on that thought.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe Belcher should teach Bisping a lesson. The reason why Bisping is picking a fight with Cote is because he knows he can beat him. *That being said he is doign the classic bully picking on someone smaller than himself!:thumbsdown:*


More like Cote is trying to bait Bisping into a fight by trashtalking him, yet Bisping seems to be dodging him (juding by that comment) instead of wanting to fight him.

Can't blame Bisping for not wanting to fight Cote though, because stylisticly Cote is pretty vicious match up for him as unlike Bisping Cote actually finishes fights and unlike Bisping he hasn't been knocked out so far. 
If he wants his title shot he needs to avoid guys like Sonnen, Cote, Vitor, Maia, Okami and Nate as well as he can while picking on guys with bad takedowns and standup so he can actually outstrike them. 

Sadly for him thats the entire top 5 + Cote already, so he needs to beat one of them eventually unless Dana is being generous with the title shot for some reason. Too much speculation though, because I think Sexiyama will beat him up too. 

*edit*


kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I think Bisping will be the more aggressive fighter!:thumbsdown:


Unlikely... he wasn't too aggressive against Hendo either and Cote's boxing compared to Hendo's is faster and more technical without that big difference in KO power (Hendo being the heavier hitter most likely).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well actually if you watch that fight in the first round, Bisping tried to take down Henderson. I'm still not sure where he got the diluted idea that he would takedown a guy who has been wrestling his whole life. I do agree however that his chances of beating Akiyama are rather low. After this fight Bisping may find himself another match or two away from getting his walking papers!:thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

cote sucks, I'm amazed at the amount of cote nuthugging in this thread. The guy never deserved to be a contender let alone get a title shot; he is a slow, untechnical brawler, the type whose era has passed. 

Bisping would kill him, Cote is just a weaker version of Leben.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Cote has got power, ok boxing and a decent chin. That is it. Bisping has much better skills. Better TD defence (or getting back up from TD's) better movement, better knees, better kicks, better jits, better speed, better wrestling and TD's, better GnP. Cote's only chance is catching Bisping with a punch. That of course is entirely possible, but Bisping has so many more ways to win the fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> cote sucks, I'm amazed at the amount of cote nuthugging in this thread. *The guy never deserved to be a contender let alone get a title shot*; he is a slow, untechnical brawler, the type whose era has passed.
> 
> Bisping would kill him, Cote is just a weaker version of Leben.


Who deserved the shot more than Cote then? Silva had just beaten Franklin (twice), Nate, Leben and Lutter. Okami made perfect sense as he was on a nice win streak plus had a win against Silva, but Okami got injured and Cote was the only MW with decent amount of wins and no recent losses. His win against Almeida sealed the deal.



Godzuki said:


> Cote has got power, ok boxing and *a decent chin*. That is it. Bisping has much better skills. Better TD defence (or getting back up from TD's) better movement, better knees, better kicks, better jits, better speed, better wrestling and TD's, better GnP. Cote's only chance is catching Bisping with a punch. That of course is entirely possible, but Bisping has so many more ways to win the fight.


First off, how does a guy who has never been knocked out have only an "ok" chin? The only time I remember Cote even being rocked hard is that faceplant.
As for Bisping having more ways to win the fight... Kang is the only big name he has actually finished, he went to decision and lost against Wandy and Rashad and beat Hammill by one of the biggest decision robberies ever.
Personally I see him only having 1 way to win the fight, which is decision, while Cote can atleast knock him out.

Also you mention Bisping having better wrestling than Cote; where you base that opinion on? Cote may not be a tier 1 wrestler like someone like Hendo or Sonnen, but he has trained it for over 10 years and has shown pretty damn solid takedown defense too, plus the fact that he trains with gsp should have helped him improve it even more. 
I admit Bisping looked impressive on ground against Kang though, but I don't exactly see him submiting Cote unless he manages to rock him first somehow.

Again, I'm not overhyping Cote, but alot of you are totally downplaying his skillset and have been caught by Bisping hype pretty badly. I'm not sayign Cote will 100% surely hold the belt within 2 years, but I do say he is more likely to earn another title shot before Bisping earns his first one and that Cote would beat Bisping if they fought.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> Who deserved the shot more than Cote then? Silva had just beaten Franklin (twice), Nate, Leben and Lutter. Okami made perfect sense as he was on a nice win streak plus had a win against Silva, but Okami got injured and Cote was the only MW with decent amount of wins and no recent losses. His win against Almeida sealed the deal.


Well Okami as you mentioned if they'd waited, or Bisping - he was 6-1 in the UFC at the time... a lot of those were in LHW, but that hasn't stopped the UFC from giving shots before when they had no other proven contenders. Talent wise I'd put Belcher up there too, but he had that off fight with Jason day around that time.

I suppose you're right though, the MW div was a lot more cleaned out then than it is now. Now we have Sonnen 2, Belfort, Okami and maybe even Wandy all on the horizon.

Still, it's one thing to have no one else, it's another to feel like he deserved a shot. It was more a title shot by default... I certainly don't think he belongs in there with the likes of Franklin, Belfort, Sonnen, Marquardt, Okami etc. let alone Silva.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, at one point he used to be the contender by default. Now, Bisping is lost in a talent pool with a whole lot of fights on the horizon and he is coming off of a loss against one of the contenders. If he wants a donkey's chance of getting a title shot he needs to beat Akiyama or else will find himself working his way back up again!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Cote has got power, ok boxing and a decent chin. That is it. Bisping has much better skills. Better TD defence (or getting back up from TD's) better movement, better knees, better kicks, better jits, better speed, better wrestling and TD's, better GnP. Cote's only chance is catching Bisping with a punch. That of course is entirely possible, but Bisping has so many more ways to win the fight.


I think you severely underestimate Cote but the difference is the only real guys we have seen try to take Cote down are Almedia and Lutter. You say Bisping has better jitz which is demonstrated by what? Cote had a ground war with J-Mac and won, who has Bisping beat what even decent grappler? Bisping has never even really faced a dangerous grappler, defensively he looked good against Kang but really he has never shown these BJJ skills I have heard so much of. Cote trains with guys like GSP, Palhares, Jorge Gurgel and Murilo Bustamante, who the hell does Bisping even train with to give any indication he can out grapple Cote? Grasp at straws and imaginary advantages. I would bet a substantial amount of money Cote would out grapple Bisping in a pure grappling match, he damn near had Belcher in a Kimura and Belcher is a solid brown belt who has competed in BJJ.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Cote's striking is more powerful but I do believe Bisping would out box him rather handily. He could catch Bisping and put him to sleep but Im not convinced he would, it would be Bisping's fight to win or lose.

I dont think either fighter will be "relative" anytime in the future and TBH I dont like either fighter but to act like a fight is a forgone conclusion for either fighter is a bit much IMO.


P.S. I dont see why we care who is better on the ground when the only way it gets there is if someone gets knocked off thier feet, both guys would plan to stand IMO and neither are worth talking about once a fight hits the floor.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> First off, how does a guy who has never been knocked out have only an "ok" chin? The only time I remember Cote even being rocked hard is that faceplant.
> As for Bisping having more ways to win the fight... Kang is the only big name he has actually finished, he went to decision and lost against Wandy and Rashad and beat Hammill by one of the biggest decision robberies ever.
> Personally I see him only having 1 way to win the fight, which is decision, while Cote can atleast knock him out.
> 
> ...


I said Cote had a decent chin, not an "okay" one. You even highlighted it for Pete's sake. I'll concede that their respective TD defence is debatable but Bisping is definitely better at getting back to his feet. Cote has been taken down, and finished, Bisping hasn't.




Toxic said:


> I think you severely underestimate Cote but the difference is the only real guys we have seen try to take Cote down are Almedia and Lutter. You say Bisping has better jitz which is demonstrated by what? Cote had a ground war with J-Mac and won, who has Bisping beat what even decent grappler? Bisping has never even really faced a dangerous grappler, defensively he looked good against Kang but really he has never shown these BJJ skills I have heard so much of. Cote trains with guys like GSP, Palhares, Jorge Gurgel and Murilo Bustamante, who the hell does Bisping even train with to give any indication he can out grapple Cote? Grasp at straws and imaginary advantages. I would bet a substantial amount of money Cote would out grapple Bisping in a pure grappling match, he damn near had Belcher in a Kimura and Belcher is a solid brown belt who has competed in BJJ.


Okay then, I should have said "defensive jits" rather than jits. Cote has been subbed 3 times. Bisping has never been subbed. A lot of your arguments seem to based on your perception that everyone Bisping has fought is shit, and everyone Cote's fought is good. That simply isn't the case. Also, mentioning who Cote trains with is utterly irrelevant when judging someone's skills, it's how you perform that matters. You seem to have rose tinted glasses on when evaluating your favourite fighter's skill-set. Cote is average, Bisping just above average.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is definately true that Bisping has never been submitted. It's entirely possible that he has good enough takedown defense and submission defense to where he can just counter things!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> I said Cote had a decent chin, not an "okay" one. You even highlighted it for Pete's sake. I'll concede that their respective TD defence is debatable but Bisping is definitely better at getting back to his feet. Cote has been taken down, and finished, Bisping hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said everyone Bisping has fought is shit but he has never fought a really good grappler (Kang is a solid black belt but nothing really special) . I would not compare anybody Bisping has fought grappling wise to Travis Lutter or Ricardo Almedia. Bisping may be able to roll with those guys but he hasn't done anything comparable. Yes Cote has been submitted but he has been submitted by 3 guys. One he beat the hell out of so bad he didn't know what year it was literally, one the submission was a formality because we all know the slam was what ended the fight and Travis Lutter who is a phenomenal grappler (at least for 5 minutes). You also need to take into account that Cote needed knee surgury before he fought Drew McFedries but was worried he would be cut or end up stuck on the undercard if he took the time off then, he felt he had some momentum and put it off. He didn't just beat Almedia and earn a title shot he did it one one good leg. 

I get annoyed a little people say he has no wrestling but lets be honest we have only seen him fail what twice when he tried to take somebody down, he failed against Anderson Silva and the one TD against Belcher which was made easier by the fact Cote had broken his hand. Cote may not have faced the number of elite level fighters that Bisping has but he has beaten the exact same number Zero.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I never said everyone Bisping has fought is shit but he has never fought a really good grappler (Kang is a solid black belt but nothing really special) . I would not compare anybody Bisping has fought grappling wise to Travis Lutter or Ricardo Almedia. Bisping may be able to roll with those guys but he hasn't done anything comparable. Yes Cote has been submitted but he has been submitted by 3 guys. One he beat the hell out of so bad he didn't know what year it was literally, one the submission was a formality because we all know the slam was what ended the fight and Travis Lutter who is a phenomenal grappler (at least for 5 minutes). You also need to take into account that Cote needed knee surgury before he fought Drew McFedries but was worried he would be cut or end up stuck on the undercard if he took the time off then, he felt he had some momentum and put it off. He didn't just beat Almedia and earn a title shot he did it one one good leg.
> 
> I get annoyed a little people say he has no wrestling but lets be honest we have only seen him fail what twice when he tried to take somebody down, he failed against Anderson Silva and the one TD against Belcher which was made easier by the fact Cote had broken his hand. Cote may not have faced the number of elite level fighters that Bisping has but he has beaten the exact same number Zero.


Um, Rashad is 3x the wrestler as Almeida or Lutter and Hamill is right up there as well. Miller is no slouch at BJJ as is Kang and even Schafer. Lutter and Almeida are far from top notch MMA grapplers too...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but by no means is Cote an elite fighter. He got taken down and submitted by freaking Travis Lutter!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but by no means is Cote an elite fighter. He got taken down and submitted by freaking Travis Lutter!


Just a little while ago, someone acknowledged that while Lutter's cardio is crap, he is a phenomenal grappler. 

Are you reading, or just responding?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Um, Rashad is 3x the wrestler as Almeida or Lutter and Hamill is right up there as well. Miller is no slouch at BJJ as is Kang and even Schafer. Lutter and Almeida are far from top notch MMA grapplers too...


Wrestling alone does not make you a good grappler Rashad was a green wrestler when he beat Bisping and not even close to the fighter he is today, Hamill also beat Bisping don't go by records everyone knows it, hell that fight is considered one of the biggest robberies in the sports history. 



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but by no means is Cote an elite fighter. He got taken down and submitted by freaking Travis Lutter!


ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championship
ADCC 2003 88–98 kg: 4th place
ADCC 2001 88–98 kg: 2nd place Openweight: 4th place
ADCC 2000 Openweight: 3rd place
ADCC 1999 88–98 kg: 3rd place
ADCC 1998 88–98 kg: 2nd place
CBJJ Pan American Championships
1999 Brown Belt pesado: 1st Place
CBJJ Brazilian Championships
1997 Brown Belt Pesado: 1st Place
1996 Purple Belt Médio: 1st Place Purple Belt Open Weight: 3rd Place

3rd Degree Black Belt, Yeah Almedia is a pretty mediocre grappler.

Winner Ultimate Submission Challenge 2003
Competitor 2001 ADCC World Championships
Competitor 2000 ADCC World Championships
Winner 2001 National USA ADCC Qualifier
Winner 2000 National USA ADCC Qualifier
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Black Belt under Carlos Machado
1st place 2001 Texas State BJJ Champion
3rd place Heavyweight Purple Belt, 2000 Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu World Championships; Rio De Janeiro, Brazil
3rd place Purple Belt Heavyweight, 2000 Pan-American Games
1st place Heavyweight Champion 1999 Texas Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Open
1st place Heavyweight and Overall Champion 1998 Texas Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Championships
2nd place 1998 Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu World Championships; Rio De Janeiro, Brazil
1st place Heavyweight Champion 1998 USA Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Championships
1st place Heavyweight Champion 1997 San Antonio Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Open

Lutter also obviously sucks.
Lutter took both Anderson Silva and Rich Franklin down and damn near submitted both

Shaefer wasn't even awarded his black belt till 2 years after he fought Bisping, Kang whooped Bisping till he ran out of gas and heart. 

Miller may be a black belt but its is far from the level of Lutter or Almedia if you can't see that you know nothing about BJJ what so ever.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Since when is Lutter a phenomenal grappler?

Submitted by Silva and Lindland. Submitted a bunch of nobodies. 

His only noteworthy submission is over Cote who doesn't have great BJJ(not bad but just nothing special). 

Lutter couldn't even win when the MW division was a graveyard for talent.

Edit: ^ pure grappling does not transfer directly to MMA as I think has been proven multiple times before. They are two very different things.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Since when is Lutter a phenomenal grappler?
> 
> Submitted by Silva and Lindland. Submitted a bunch of nobodies.
> 
> ...


Toxic said he is.......for 5 minutes. I agree.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Since when is Lutter a phenomenal grappler?
> 
> Submitted by Silva and Lindland. Submitted a bunch of nobodies.
> 
> ...



Lutter got submitted by Silva and Lindland because he can't go more than 5 minutes with anybody. If Lutter had any work ethic he would have been great, his MMA BJJ was phenomenal for 5 minutes through out his career he just had no heart or Cardio. He is to grappling what Vitor Belfort is to striking as far as MMA goes.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Lutter got submitted by Silva and Lindland because he can't go more than 5 minutes with anybody. If Lutter had any work ethic he would have been great, his MMA BJJ was phenomenal for 5 minutes through out his career he just had no heart or Cardio. *He is to grappling what Vitor Belfort is to striking as far as MMA goes.*


Overrated?

Lutter has weak takedowns, poor set up and Silva out grappled him in the first 5 minutes of their fight outside of 1 nice pass by Lutter. Only reason Lutter got anything going that round was Silva having little worry about being taken down(throwing a flying knee and poor sprawl/retreat).

Lindland controlled Lutter in the first round as well and was just as good on the ground.

Call it poor work ethic or heart it doesn't matter, it made him a mediocre fighter at best.

Edit: Not to mention Lutter made pretty quick and easy work of Cote... Something he couldn't do against any other decent opponent with a ground game...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420 needs to take off the hater hat and come back to reality, Travis has some of the best BJJ in all of mma wile being one of the least committed fighter to the sport.

Now just because you are brilliant at BJJ to me that means little because we have all seen that some fighters have issues adapting to a cage well enough to count on it. Lutter is not one of those guys, as stated before it's his lack of cardio and commitment to training that has always held him back along with horrible striking although I think they are all connected.

I actually still feel he was and is the man that came closest to beating A. Silva closer than Sonnen, I have no clue how that relates to the topic but thats my 2 cents on him.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

xeberus said:


> bisping im sorry i cant hear you. take at least a few of the ****s out of your mouth then try again


LoL !


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> LoL !


Before any Bisping nut licker says anything, I wanna put out there that:

No! these funny ass pics don't get old!
It's freakin HILARIOUS!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> 420 needs to take off the hater hat and come back to reality, Travis has some of the best BJJ in all of mma wile being one of the least committed fighter to the sport.
> 
> Now just because you are brilliant at BJJ to me that means little because we have all seen that so fighters have issues adapting to a cage well enough to count on it. Lutter is not one of those guys, as stated before it's his lack of cardio and commitment to training that has always held him back along with horrible striking although I think they are all connected.
> 
> I actually still feel he was and is the man that came closest to beating A. Silva closer than Sonnen, I have no clue how that relates to the topic but thats my 2 cents on him.


Lutter didn't come anywhere near close to ending Silva. Silva was half toying with him and fighting with reckless abandon(you don't throw a flying knee at someone if you are afraid of being taken down).

And who cares if he has some of the best BJJ for 5 minutes if he was still a horrible fighter and couldn't defeat any top opponents?

That is like saying Arlovski has some of the best boxing in the HW division, that is until someone brushes his chin and puts him to sleep.

If Almeida is your biggest win you aren't a top fighter(not even in the WW division obviously). Not saying that Bisping is a top fighter but he could be as he has already hung with some of the best where as Cote has only fought 1 top figher and was getting tooled up until he was injured.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

gotta admit, for 2 irrelevant SOBs this thread is getting alot of love.

Well done Bisping, Well done Cote, you fooled the public into caring about a potential fight between 2 nobodies!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to point out out to the haters in the thread that statistics bury many of your points. Cote lands substantially more of his strikes than Bisping 50-37% for Cote which puts him ahead of guys like Alan Belcher, Rich Franklin, Akiyama, Wandy,Sonnen etc. Cote also defends more TD's than Bisping. (Bisping lands more TD's)


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would like to point out out to the haters in the thread that statistics bury many of your points. Cote lands substantially more of his strikes than Bisping 50-37% for Cote which puts him ahead of guys like Alan Belcher, Rich Franklin, Akiyama, Wandy,Sonnen etc. Cote also defends more TD's than Bisping. (Bisping lands more TD's)


Where do you get the stats from, Toxic? I wouldn't mind having a look at them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it would be interesting to see those statistics. If that is true than a fight and win for Cote might put him on the radar, though I still think Bisping would win!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Where do you get the stats from, Toxic? I wouldn't mind having a look at them.


UFC website.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> UFC website.


Yeah, it's one of their new website features. I'm kind've liking the new look and feel of their website!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, it's one of their new website features. I'm kind've liking the new look and feel of their website!


That's for a thread about said website, not this thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, but it was helpful on bringing in statistics. However, I still think that despite these statistics Bisping would be the more aggresive fighter and that would get him the fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, but it was helpful on bringing in statistics. However, I still think that despite these statistics Bisping would be the more aggresive fighter and that would get him the fight!:thumbsup:


You've already said that a few times in this thread. Maybe if you read back in the thread for awhile, you'll come up with some more thoughts.

There was no need to comment further on the UFC website. It was cited as a source of statistics; that's it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, but it was helpful on bringing in statistics. However, I still think that despite these statistics Bisping would be the more aggresive fighter and that would get him the fight!:thumbsup:


Bisping would have to try to fight the way he did against Leben (stick and move) to try and make it out of the first round if he tried to be aggressive they would be scraping him off the mat with a shovel.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bisping would have to try to fight the way he did against Leben (stick and move) to try and make it out of the first round if he tried to be aggressive they would be scraping him off the mat with a shovel.


That's an interesting analogy. Why would they be scrapping off the mat with a shovel?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> That's an interesting analogy. Why would they be scrapping off the mat with a shovel?


If he stood in front of Cote he would get steamrolled.... HAR HAR HAR!! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be an interesting exchange. Though I really don't think that is how it would go!:confused05:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> That would be an interesting exchange. Though I really don't think that is how it would go!:confused05:


Sorry to go off topic again.

I'm not having a go at you as a person or anything Kanto, but the whole single sentence, exclamation mark (or sometimes question mark) followed by an emoticon thing, sucks a big one. 

Just had to get that off my chest! :thumb02:

Thanks for the info, Toxic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cote will maul Bisping. Cote is not the same fighter that he used to be. He has greatly improved. I think he would (T)KO Bisping. Bisping's striking is not that good. He was outstruck by Dan Henderson and beaten by Wanderlei nd lost to Rashad. Huge debate surrounding his fight with Hammill as well. He has only looked good against Kang, Miller and Leben. Other than that, he loses when he gets a relevant fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Cote will maul Bisping. Cote is not the same fighter that he used to be. He has greatly improved. I think he would (T)KO Bisping. Bisping's striking is not that good. He was outstruck by Dan Henderson and beaten by Wanderlei nd lost to Rashad. Huge debate surrounding his fight with Hammill as well. He has only looked good against Kang, Miller and Leben. Other than that, he loses when he gets a relevant fight.


You pretty much said exactly what i was thinking. Bisping is overrated in my opinion and fighters with great chins with heavy hands will always be his Achilles-heel. Therefore, if this fight takes place Cote will take Bisping's petty shots and "Hendo" his ass right to sleep with a right hand, imo.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

how do we know Cote as improved so much?? he was injured forever and then proceeded to get subbed by Alan Belcher.

It seems Cote fans really big up anything he does. He landed a couple counters vs Belcher but not much else and they say "he was just finding his rhythm and about to turn it up"

no kicks?? check.

no good footwork?? check.

no good head movement?? check.

chin tucked WAY in??? check.

no TDs, clinches or varied attack?? check.

i'd say it was the same, flat footed, stand in the pocket and trade with you Patrik Cote we have seen for a long time.

What improvements are we talking about?? Split Decision wins over Almeida??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> how do we know Cote as improved so much?? he was injured forever and then proceeded to get subbed by Alan Belcher.
> 
> It seems Cote fans really big up anything he does. He landed a couple counters vs Belcher but not much else and they say "he was just finding his rhythm and about to turn it up"
> 
> ...


You realize Cote took Belcher down and damn near kimura'd him in the first round right? He also looked comfortable in the second and was clearly out striking Belcher(the first was iffy). Hell the entire reason Cote lost that fight IMO was because he was varying his attack. If he would have stuck to striking I am sure he would have won.

And why the hell would you criticize a fighter for having his chin tucked. Your supposed to tuck your chin in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, chucking your chin is how you avoid a knockout. But by all means Belcher is a tough opponent. If this fight were to happen and Cote were to win it would put him back on the radar!:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, chucking your chin is how you avoid a knockout. But by all means Belcher is a tough opponent. If this fight were to happen and Cote were to win it would put him back on the radar!:thumbsup:


Did you mean, tucking your chin?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Chucking works too:laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Part of my post was talking about tucking the chin and the other was talking about Cote. I agree that tucking the chin helps to reduce the chance of a knockout. Another thing I think is that Cote could win and get on the radar, though like I said before Bisping will win in my opinion!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

*Chucking the Durr Hurr*

By tucking do you mean with a capital CH:thumb02:    :confused05: :confused03:


----------

